# Springfield XD9 vs Glock 19 gen 4



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

In the market for a 9mm and i'm pretty dead set on one of the two. 

Mainly home defense/ camping trips/ boat ramps/ and situations like that. Definitely not a everyday carry weapon by any means. 

Any input on any experiences good or bad you guys have had with either piece would be appreciated.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Go with the Glock and you won't be disappointed. I have nothing against the Springfield just didn't like the grip angle.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Go with the Glock and you won't be disappointed. I have nothing against the Springfield just didn't like the grip angle.


I think exactly the opposite. I love Xd's and dislike Glocks. Both are quality firearms, it boils down to personal preference. If you can, shoot both. It is more that what you like the looks and feel of, you might shoot one considerably better. For me it is the XD by far. You might be like the previous poster, do better with the Glock.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

JMSUN said:


> I think exactly the opposite. I love Xd's and dislike Glocks. Both are quality firearms, it boils down to personal preference. If you can, shoot both. It is more that what you like the looks and feel of, you might shoot one considerably better. For me it is the XD by far. You might be like the previous poster, do better with the Glock.


This is good info. Before you make a decision, shoot both. If you by one based on somebody else's opinion your probably gonna end up disappointed. If you're not sure at the range you're gonna be even less satisfied when you get it home.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Now carry my gen4 "baby" glock with me every where I go. Carried my service glock when I was a LEO, over 40 years ago. I can take it under water and come up shooting, reload in the sand, and still keep going if I need to. That's my prespective and it's what I trust. You have to try it, before you buy it to be satisfied.


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

Very good advice has been given. Try both, If possible, before making a purchase.
I love my springfield XD sub-compact 9mm. I prefer the 16rd. mags over the 13rd mags. But it shoots equally well both ways.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys. Appreciate it and glad ya'll were respectful of each others opinions. 

I made my decision and I'm the proud new owner of a Springfield. But I will say it was a hard decision!!!


----------

